# Fishing resorts?



## firecat1981

Let me add some complications here, lol. I am also open to something over on the other coast by IRL or around there, but I'll need some fishing tips to go along with it


----------



## DuckNut

Tarpon Lodge on Pine Island. The place is first class and the "boathouse" is beautiful.


----------



## gmckee1

Take a look at the Sun and Moon on Matlacha. It doesn't get more Old Florida than this island and they meet all your requirements.


----------



## Chevystroked383

Check out two fish inn in matlacha they have a dock like twenty yards from boat ramp on the same canal and lots of shops to visit is what I have heard I will be staying there aug 20 thru 22 for a little fishing trip


----------



## camp

I've stayed at the Malu Lani on the N. tip of pine island. No pool but good dockage, clean, friendly and very "old florida". Try VRBO lots of good places that route.


----------



## Rooster

Parmers on Little Torch Key - if you're going that far down...


----------



## barnicalle_bill

X2 on Parmers, we stay there a few times a year. Great fishing all around, very clean and friendly.


----------



## JRyanL

Lots of suggestions for Matlacha and Pine Island. I can give you fishing spots for our area too.


----------



## Knight Patrol

> I've stayed at the Malu Lani on the N. tip of pine island. No pool but good dockage, clean, friendly and very "old florida". Try VRBO lots of good places that route.


I have been staying there for about 10 years now, this is one of the best places to stay.  No pool but for fishing it is the best!


----------

